# VW Eos TSI Timing Chain Tensioner and Chain Issues



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

*PSA for all 2.0t TSI VW Eos owners.*

Many of you are likely aware of the issues around timing chain tensioners. There was an earlier version of this tensioner which was failure prone. The result of failing to update this tensioner could end up with causing contact between your valves and pistons. This would guarantee catastrophic damage. Be sure to take a look at the videos we have put together which completely cover the range of concerns around this topic. 


*Timing Chain Tensioner*

Issue - Early Revisions of timing chain tensioners fail allowing the engine to jump timing

Models Affected - All 2.0t TSI engines 2008-2012 (we advise checking all models near this year)

The Fix - Update your 2.0t TSI Timing Chain Tensioner

*Parts for the Fix*

TSI Tensioner Inspection Plug
TSI Basic Timing Chain Tensioner Update Kit
TSI Timing Chain Tensioner with Stretch Prone Chain Update Kit
TSI Timing Chain Kit
TSI Bent Valve Fix Kit with Cylinder Head


*How to Check your 2.0t TSI Chain Tensioner*





*How to Replace your 2.0t TSI Chain Tensioners*






*Timing Chain Stretch Issues*


----------

